# Estimate?!?



## Cat (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi-

I am going to start to do some research on finding painters for the interior of my condo. Anyone have any idea ABOUT how much it would cost to hire someone to paint one 800 sqft room white and 200sqft room grey?    

Thanks


----------



## glennjanie (Aug 9, 2006)

Hello Cat and Welcome to the Forum:
Here in West Kentucky I would say under $500 but in Boston you'll do well to get it for under $1,000. Sorry, the tea party ain't over yet. You should get prices from at least 3 painters and check their references. Don't let anyone start the job without proof of liability and worker's compensation insruance, and get a written contract; estimates don't get it. Oh! be sure to talk to your neighbors about it too. They may know just who to call.
Glenn


----------



## Cat (Aug 13, 2006)

thanks for the tips!


----------



## George Z (Dec 28, 2006)

It is difficult to get a price by the floor size
since it is the walls you are painting, not the floor.
In Toronto, average is about $1,500 to 2,000


----------



## soldz (Mar 17, 2007)

here in fl, we would generally charge about $1. a sqft including material,and add on about 20% of total price


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Mar 18, 2007)

There is a lot to concider when quoting for painting such as
How high are the walls, any vaulted ceilings, are you doing trims and doors,any major repairs to do, how much elbo room is there, who's moving the furniture, paintings how many rooms within this sqft.
To say on average up here 1000 sqft 2 coats walls, one coat doors and trims would run in the nabour hood of 1500 and thats just off the top of my head.


----------



## fred333 (Apr 24, 2008)

Those are some great points. I would also put in the quality of paint.


----------

